# He doesn't know what he wants!



## mrspink (Oct 17, 2011)

We have been seperated about 4 months and have a 10 month old son. He says he loves me but doesn't know if he wants to be married or single. We are a VERY young couple 21 & 20. I want us to be together but i just don't know how to handle it. He wants to live together again but its a huge risk with out him even knowing, i have a roommate and if i kick her out i will be screwed if he decides in a month that he does want to be single. We have already been married 2 1/2 years and he just got out of the army a month ago. I told him he wont know what he wants until he gets to be single but that means were going to divorce. I just needed some advice or personal experience. I love him more then anything and have known him my whole life. I miss him daily and do not see a light at the end of the tunnel. and i have to see him almost everyday due to my son. Any advice on how to get over someone who still loves you and you love and wanted to spend the rest of your life with??? sorry so long!


----------

